# Prop advice for 2013 Marquesa with Yamaha F115



## Harlieb3 (Dec 16, 2013)

It tops out at about 43-44mph at 5900 RPMs. Hole shot is good especially with trim tabs down. I'd like to see 50mph. I currently have a Power tech SCD3R21PYM90. Any suggestions?


----------



## Redbelly (Jan 23, 2016)

Look at that new Mercury Spitfire X7

Some guys on the maverick forums say its the bomb!
I would love to try one before dropping the coin.


----------



## Harlieb3 (Dec 16, 2013)

BTW that is with the fwd casting platform on.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Did you ever find a different prop combo? What prop were you running before?


----------



## Harlieb3 (Dec 16, 2013)

updated


----------

